# BMW Engines Build in America?



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

According to a recent article by The Detroit News, BMW is looking into expanding their vehicle production and also possibly building engines in North America. It's said that this would be done to capitalize on growing vehicle demand.

Building engines outside of Europe, was something that BMW just didn't do, until last year. Production of 4-cylinder engines began in Shenyang, China, to supply their local plants. This new engine plant may find its home in either Mexico or the US. A decision on this project could come in 2014.

Here are some highlights from the Detroit News article:

_"As part of our long-term growth strategy, we're frequently looking at different countries for possible locations of future production facilities," Mathias Schmidt, a BMW spokesman, said by phone. "No decisions have been made yet, though, for an additional plant."_

_BMW, Mercedes-Benz and Audi are adding production in North America to take advantage of sales-growth potential that contrasts with stagnating demand in their home market of Europe._

_The Spartanburg factory will start making BMW's new X4 SUV in 2014. Stuttgart-based Daimler expanded Mercedes production at Tuscaloosa in mid-2013 as part of a global effort to meet sales growth, and it will add the next version of the midsized C-Class sedan there in 2014. Ingolstadt-based Audi laid the cornerstone in May for a $1.3 billion, 150,000-car plant in San Jose Chiapa, Mexico, that will begin making the Q5 SUV in 2016.
_

_The company's expansion is part of its effort to maintain an edge over Audi and Mercedes-Benz, which have both vowed to surpass BMW in sales by the end of the decade._

_Read the full article from Detroit News here._


----------



## iBeard (Dec 12, 2013)

Would this have any effect on their quality?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

iBeard said:


> Would this have any effect on their quality?


I doubt there would be any quality issues. The Upstate (Spartanburg) plant has a very good quality record. As long as BMW can run their own shop ie no union or being forced to hire criminals to avoid being sued, I would not forsee any issues. N4S


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

iBeard said:


> Would this have any effect on their quality?


Quality may be enhanced, just by virtue of the new production facilities incorporating the latest manufacturing technology and processes within BMW Group.


----------



## AlAMAT (Nov 12, 2013)

Will this have an impact on doing ED on some models? I was told that the X3 and X5 was not available for ED as they are made here in the US. Any truth in that?


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

AlAMAT said:


> I was told that the X3 and X5 was not available for ED as they are made here in the US. Any truth in that?


That's correct. X3, X5, and X6 are not eligible for BMW of North America's ED program.


----------



## hh3uunp (Nov 6, 2012)

good thing they are only building the 4 bangers in china because I will never own one


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

If the vehicle is built in North America you can't do an ED. Thats why no ED on the SUV/SAV. If it is just the motors it should not effect a ED for a Euro built car. N4S


----------



## 3star (Mar 24, 2013)

need4speed said:


> I doubt there would be any quality issues. The Upstate (Spartanburg) plant has a very good quality record. As long as BMW can run their own shop ie no union or being forced to hire criminals to avoid being sued, I would not forsee any issues. N4S


mercedes benz.

I like the jobs but call me closed minded but I want a german BMW


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

3star said:


> mercedes benz.
> 
> I like the jobs but call me closed minded but I want a german BMW


I understand what you mean. I have confidence that American workers do not sabotage their handiwork or are excessively sloppy. Still, I have certain biases. I would not want a BMW made in India, People's Republic of China, Egypt, or Russia, countries where BMWs are assembled. I would probably agree to Thailand, Australia, Brazil, and Finland, countries where other car companies make cars.

The Mercedes CLA is made in Hungary. Some BMWs are made in the former East Germany.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Dave 20T said:


> I understand what you mean. I have confidence that American workers do not sabotage their handiwork or are excessively sloppy. Still, I have certain biases. I would not want a BMW made in India, People's Republic of China, Egypt, or Russia, countries where BMWs are assembled. I would probably agree to Thailand, Australia, Brazil, and Finland, countries where other car companies make cars.
> 
> The Mercedes CLA is made in Hungary. Some BMWs are made in the former East Germany.


In fact, both BMW and Mercedes have state-of-the-art plants in Leipzig.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

3star said:


> mercedes benz.
> 
> I like the jobs but call me closed minded but I want a german BMW


In any country, the workers build the car that management wants them to build. BMW plants all over the world build quality cars. In the US, when GM wanted crap cars the workers built them. Now that GM (and the customer) values quality cars, the workers build them.


----------



## 3star (Mar 24, 2013)

dont matter i want the made in germany stickers and the german words i cant understand


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

gkr778 said:


> That's correct. X3, X5, and X6 are not eligible for BMW of North America's ED program.


Yes, but you can do US delivery, and drive it on those great American Autobahn's.


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

3star said:


> dont matter i want the made in germany stickers and the german words i cant understand


You can always contact the German Consulate General office in Houston and ask about immigrating to Germany.


----------



## CitizenOfDreams (Aug 31, 2013)

3star said:


> dont matter i want the made in germany stickers and the german words i cant understand


This. "Made in Germany" is a part of BMW's magic. If I wanted an American made car I'd just buy a Toyota.


----------



## Ginobass (Jun 10, 2013)

CitizenOfDreams said:


> This. "Made in Germany" is a part of BMW's magic. If I wanted an American made car I'd just buy a Toyota.


+1.

I want my Scotch from Scotland, my Bourbon from Kentucky, and my BMW from Germany.


----------



## dhstadt (Apr 14, 2008)

3star said:


> dont matter i want the made in germany stickers and the german words i cant understand


You can go on ebay, buy those stickers, paste them on your KIA and be happy for ever.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Dave 20T said:


> The Mercedes CLA is made in Hungary. Some BMWs are made in the former East Germany.


BMWs built in Austria and South Africa are in the US too.

Most BMW 4-cylinder engines are built in England. So is the new 3-cylinder.

We've owned BMWs built in Germany, Austria and the US. Our MINI was built in England. I didn't see any quality difference between any of them.

Highest number of problems requiring warranty repair (2) was on a German built one.


----------



## CitizenOfDreams (Aug 31, 2013)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> BMWs built in Austria and South Africa are in the US too.
> 
> Most BMW 4-cylinder engines are built in England.


If I wanted a 4-cylinder car, I'd buy a Toyota. And if I wanted a British engine i'd buy a Jaguar or a Triumph.


----------

